# CrossFit Gyms/Boxes + Affiliates List UK



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

OK, I'm going to list the CrossFit Gyms/Boxes + Affiliates in the UK.

I will try and keep this as up to date as possible as there are new gyms popping up all the time!

**Please do not trust anyone that adds "CrossFit" to their gym name! It doesn't mean they are CrossFit affiliates. Please double check with the CrossFit HQ affiliate page if in any doubt**

~~~*ENGLAND:~~~*

*
*

*
**London*

*
**CrossFit London - **www.crossfitlondonuk.com*

*
CrossFit Central London - **www.crossfitcentrallondon.co.uk*

*
Thames CrossFit - **www.crossfitthames.com*

*
CrossFit Bold - **www.crossfitbold.com*

*
CrossFit Evolving - **www.crossfitevolving.com*

*
CrossFit North London - **www.crossfitnorthlondon.co.uk*

*
The Only Way is CrossFit - **www.theonlywayiscrossfit.com*

*
CrossFit Vauxhall - *

*
*

*
**Berkshire*

*
*

*CrossFit Reading*

*
*

*
**Bristol*

*
CrossFit Bristol*

*
CrossFit Avon*

*
CrossFit Greater Brislington*

*
CrossFit Galvanise*

*
*

*
**Buckinghamshire*

*
CrossFit Milton Keynes*

*
*

*
**Cumbria*

*
CrossFit Cumbria*

*
*

*
**Devon*

*
CrossFit Plymouth - **www.crossfitplymouth.co.uk*

*
CrossFit Exe - **www.crossfitexe.com*

*
CrossFit west country - **www.crossfitwestcountry.com*

*
CrossFit North Devon - **www.crossfitnorthdevon.com*

*
Unit 6 CrossFit*

*
*

*
**Dorset*

*
Crossfit Bournemouth - **www.crossfitbournemouth.com*

*
*

*
**Essex*

*
CrossFit Essex*

*
CrossFit CM2*

*
CrossFit Chelmsford*

*
*

*
**Gloucestershire*

*
CrossFit Glevum*

*
*

*
**Greater Manchester*

*
CrossFit Manchester*

*
CrossFit Central Manchester*

*
CrossFit 3D*

*
CrossFit Tameside*

*
CrossFit Black Five*

*
*

*
**Hampshire*

*
AFS crossfit*

*
CrossFit Fareham*

*
CrossFit Optimus*

*
Britannia CrossFit*

*
CrossFit Southampton*

*
CrossFit Solent*

*
*

*
**Hertfordshire*

*
CrossFit Hertford*

*
*

*
**Kent*

*
Crossfit Kent & Sussex*

*
East Kent Crossfit*

*
Crossfit Medway*

*
Crossfit Tonbridge*

*
*

*
**Lancashire*

*
CrossFit Clitheroe*

*
CrossFit Leyland*

*
CrossFit Wigan*

*
CrossFit RMF*

*
*

*
**Leicestershire*

*
CrossFit Leicester*

*
*

*
**Merseyside*

*
CrossFit Liverpool*

*
*

*
**Middlesex*

*
CrossFit Ickenham*

*
*

*
**Northamptonshire*

*
CrossFit Northampton*

*
*

*
**Nottinghamshire*

*
CrossFit Nottingham*

*
*

*
**Shropshire*

*
CrossFit Shropshire*

*
*

*
**Somerset*

*
2 Ton CrossFit*

*
CrossFit Bath*

*
CrossFit Yeovil*

*
*

*
**Suffolk*

*
CrossFit Fenrir*

*
CrossFit Bury St Edmunds*

*
CrossFit ISC*

*
*

*
**Surrey*

*
CrossFit Surrey UK*

*
In2 CrossFit Clapham*

*
*

*
**Sussex*

*
CrossFit Connect*

*
CrossFit Hove*

*
*

*
**Tyne & Wear*

*
CrossFit Northeast England*

*
CrossFit Tyneside*

*
*

*
**West Midlands*

*
Second City CrossFit*

*
*

*
**Yorkshire*

*
CrossFit HG3*

*
CrossFit Harrogate*

*
CrossFit Leeds*

*
CrossFit West Yorkshire*

*
*

*
~~~**WALES:~~~*

*
*

*
**Anglesey*

*
The CrossFit Place*

*
*

*
**Caerphilly*

*
CrossFit Caerphilly*

*
*

*
**Cardiff*

*
Dragon CrossFit*

*
CrossFit Cardiff*

*
CrossFit Boat Shed*

*
KF CrossFit*

*
*

*
**Carmarthenshire*

*
CrossFit Carmarthen*

*
*

*
**Conwy*

*
CrossFit NW1*

*
*

*
**Neath*

*
Crossfit 365*

*
*

*
**Newport*

*
Celtic CrossFit*

*
**Port Talbot*

*
CrossFit Port Talbot*

*
*

*
**Swansea*

*
CrossFit Velocity*

*
CrossFit SA1*

*
*

*
~~~**SCOTLAND:~~~*

*
*

*
**Aberdeen*

*
CrossFit Aberdeen*

*
*

*
**Ayrshire*

*
Crossfit Scotland*

*
Crossfit Dental*

*
*

*
**East Lothian*

*
Crossfit East Lothian*

*
*

*
**Edinburgh*

*
CrossFit Edinburgh*

*
CrossFit MTS*

*
*

*
**Fife*

*
Crossfit Fife*

*
*

*
**Fort William*

*
Crossfit Ben Nevis*

*
*

*
**Glasgow*

*
Crossfit Glasgow*

*
Clan Crossfit*

*
*

*
**Inverness*

*
CrossFit 57 North*

*
*

*
**Selkirkshire*

*
RDAS Crossfit*

*
*

*
~~~**NORTHERN IRELAND:~~~*

*
*

*
**Belfast*

*
CrossFit Northern Ireland*

*
*

*
**Coleraine*

*
CrossFit Causeway*

*
*

Will add respective websites when I get more time - and if you come across any that I can add - Just give me a shout!

Qx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@JANIKvonD.... any of these near you?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry but what is the point of this?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry just checked this out, its like a bootcamp

very nice, might send the link to my mum


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> @JANIKvonD.... any of these near you?


the crossfite fife is the closest in dunfermline mate....a good 55mile away 

the first 4 places he shoulda oppened up branches scotland is..Glasgow, Edinburgh, Aberdeen & Dundee...does he have his own facilities or is it just a class in local gyms?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> the crossfite fife is the closest in dunfermline mate....a good 55mile away
> 
> the first 4 places he shoulda oppened up branches scotland is..Glasgow, Edinburgh, Aberdeen & Dundee...does he have his own facilities or is it just a class in local gyms?


every place is different but they usually have a gym or 'box' as it's called - their own space anyway.

my nearest box is 25 miles from me and i still go  i can understand 55 miles is a little bit of a trek... but if u wanna try it then make a night of it lol.

who's 'he' anyway... most of these are independants? some are Reebok CrossFit places (like mine)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> every place is different but they usually have a gym or 'box' as it's called - their own space anyway.
> 
> my nearest box is 25 miles from me and i still go  i can understand 55 miles is a little bit of a trek... but if u wanna try it then make a night of it lol.
> 
> who's 'he' anyway... most of these are independants? some are Reebok CrossFit places (like mine)


it looks fukin nails mind u....deffo need sumin like this on our doorstep.

"he" i mean.. 'CrossFit is the brainchild of Coach *Greg Glassman'* so thought it was some sort of franchise...but its not on further inspection. cheers for info


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> it looks fukin nails mind u....deffo need sumin like this on our doorstep.
> 
> "he" i mean.. 'CrossFit is the brainchild of Coach *Greg Glassman'* so thought it was some sort of franchise...but its not on further inspection. cheers for info


no worries


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Guvnor said:


> Cheers


you're spoilt for choice in london!!


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

loves a bit of crossfit


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Wow, didn't realise there was that many in the UK! May have to check one out at some point.


----------



## gilescope (May 2, 2015)

J H said:


> Wow, didn't realise there was that many in the UK! May have to check one out at some point.


Certainly in London it's a question of finding a good location that's restricting the growth.

While I'm at it, there's another one to add to your list - If you're after a box in Witham, Essex, then give CrossFit Blackwater a visit.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I train at crossfit jorvik in york. Great place and we do a lot of strongman stuff out of there as well


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Crossfit is just another way of saying "expensive monthly membership".


----------

